# Potatoe Gratin with Parsnips & Rutabaga



## norgeskog (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, another of KItchen of Light cookbook recipes by Andreas Viestad.  I grew up with a similar dish, only they did not have cheese on them.

POTATEO GRATIN WITH PARSNIPS AND RUTABAGA, serves 6

2-1/2 lbs russet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/4 inch slices
1 lb parsnips, peeled and cut into 1/4 inch slices
1 lb rutabaga peeled an cut into 1/4 inch slices
2 bay leaves, preferably fresh, cut into 4 pieces
2-3 garlic cloves, cut lengthwise in half
2 cups whole milk
1 cup heavy cream (whipping)
1/2 tsp freshly grated nutmeg
1 tsp salt
freshly ground black pepper to taste
1 cup grated melting cheese, such as Gruyere

Preheat oven to 300F.  Put potatoes, parsnips, and rutabaga into a baking dish and toss to mix, insert the bay leaves adn garlic throughout the vegetables.  In a small bowl combine the milk and cream.  Season with nutmeg and salt and pepper to taste.  Mix in half the cheese adn pour over the vegetables.  Bake for 1 hour.  Sprinkle with the rest of the cheese and turn the heat up to 350F and bake for 15-20 minutes until the cheese is nice and brown and the vegetables are tender.  Garnish with sprig of parsley.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks like a great recipe and I have alot of rutabagas so i will surly try this. Thanks.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 19, 2005)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Looks like a great recipe and I have alot of rutabagas so i will surly try this. Thanks.



my pleasure thumpershere2, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Potatoe Gratin W/Parsnips & Rutabaga*



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> Season with nuytmet . . .



Norgeskog, if you're gonna give us some weird Norwegian spice, at least give us a clue what it is.    



Cats


----------



## Audeo (Jan 22, 2005)

I gotta make this one soon!!!!!

(copying...pasting....)


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Potatoe Gratin W/Parsnips & Rutabaga*



			
				Catseye said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops catseye, that is a norskie typo, should be nutmeg, how it ended up like that is a total mystery, must be the poltergeist.  Sorry.  I will go edit and correct it.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Potatoe Gratin W/Parsnips & Rutabaga*

[quote="norgeskogNorgeskog, if you're gonna give us some weird Norwegian spice, at least give us a clue what it is.    [/quote]

oops catseye, that is a norskie typo, should be nutmeg, how it ended up like that is a total mystery, must be the poltergeist.  Sorry.  I will go edit and correct it.[/quote]


Noooo ... !  I knew what it was.  I was just kidding with you.


Cats


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Potatoe Gratin W/Parsnips & Rutabaga*



			
				Catseye said:
			
		

> [quote="norgeskogNorgeskog, if you're gonna give us some weird Norwegian spice, at least give us a clue what it is.



oops catseye, that is a norskie typo, should be nutmeg, how it ended up like that is a total mystery, must be the poltergeist.  Sorry.  I will go edit and correct it.[/quote]

Noooo ... !  I knew what it was.  I was just kidding with you.

Cats[/quote]

I guess I am just sophisticatedly gulible, was not sure, but did want to change it anyway.  I sometimes get to typing and forget to proof,  used to MS word that does it for me.  I am a little out of practice too, when I was working, I was cloced at 120 key strokes per minute.


----------

